# It's named " Bad Moon Rising"



## Jim Boyd (Sep 14, 2005)

It needs dismantled and refinished but you get the idea. SHMBO said to trash the lower barrel and make a new one out of ebony or maple.[]


----------



## vick (Sep 14, 2005)

Very nice.  Spalted Maple maybe on lower barrel?

Was the brown bottom supposed to be the ground?


----------



## jckossoy (Sep 14, 2005)

So's, where's the picture.  I'm sure you just forgot[].

Kol Tov,


----------



## JHFerrell (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim,
I agree a dark wood for the lower barrel would look good


----------



## wdcav1952 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm too impressed to offer an opinion.


----------



## btboone (Sep 14, 2005)

Very cool!  With a little blue and red, it could be a Spiderman pen too! []


----------



## ctEaglesc (Sep 14, 2005)

Isthere a bunch of smileys standing up and applauding somewhere?
I can't find one and words don't do it.
This will have to do.


----------



## PenWorks (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome pen Jim, great laminate. Agreed, a black pen body would be better. You should send this to me and just make a new pen []


----------



## Mudder (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />It's named " Bad Moon Rising"



There was an old movie with Tommy Lee Jones called "Black Moon Rising" (1986)If you make a mate consider this name for it.

Really nice pen Jim.


----------



## woodscavenger (Sep 14, 2005)

That is outstanding.


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 14, 2005)

Have I ever mentioned how I really, really, really hate people like you who can do this stuff... 
I just thought I would mention it..

Fantastic job... beautifu execution... I also think either a black lower barrel or some real nice black spalted maple would be nicer..


----------



## swm6500 (Sep 14, 2005)

Really nice inlay work Jim.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim, you just raised the bar to a whole new level.

Truly An Outstanding Segmented Pen!


----------



## Mudder (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cteaglesc_
> <br />Is there a bunch of smileys standing up and applauding somewhere?



Will one of these do?


----------



## csb333 (Sep 14, 2005)

That is awesome!


----------



## pastorbill1952 (Sep 14, 2005)

SHMBO is right.  Black for the lower barrel.  Sun burst done in red would come close to Japanese flag


----------



## rtjw (Sep 14, 2005)

Awesome work. Great job.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 14, 2005)

That is truly awesome.  You keep on impressing!  I agree with the darker lower barrel as well.


----------



## chigdon (Sep 14, 2005)

Maybe maple would be better after all.


----------



## Ron Mc (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim,
You did GOOD!!!
Great job! I don't even know what to say....except wouldn't you know you live in Texas!


----------



## coach (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah!  What he said!!!!


----------



## arjudy (Sep 14, 2005)

I also agree with SWMBO.  A black lower barrel would be better.


----------



## leehljp (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim,

I am ALWAYS impressed with your segmented turnings and now you are doing this with pens. I am not really surprised though, because I know the quality of your work. 

Keep producing. Next year the national pen turners convention, you will definitely win something!

Beautiful Pen.


----------



## Randy_ (Sep 14, 2005)

I vote for a light colored lower barrel....too contrasty otherwise.  

And on the other side, very creative idea and nicely done, Jim.  I'm looking forward to seeing some other variations on this theme!!


----------



## alamocdc (Sep 14, 2005)

Jim, I just thought the Lonestar was good. This is literally amazing! [^][^][^] I'm at a loss for words.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 15, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys! I have enough spare tubes and wood to try a couple of different barrels. Pastorbill this was originally designed to be the rising sun of Japan. It even has the correct number of stripes.[] Lack of red material caused a last minute design change[] 
It is easy to make, just a 32 piece segmented ring with black veneer between pairs of segments. That is where the 16 clamps were used. Seems the tips of the segments were so thin that the moisture in the glue caused them to curl out. So I put a clamp on each tip. Once the ring is dry I drilled the center out and turned a piece of ebony to fit the hole. Cut the blank from the ring and that is it. They are tuff to turn though because of the grain orientation. They tend to want to chip out REALLY bad. In fact part of this was turned using a die grinder with 80 grit sand paper[]


----------



## elody21 (Sep 15, 2005)

JUST WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Sep 15, 2005)

Ditto and me too on the black lower barrel. Did someone say 'awesome'? Me too on that. Wow.


----------



## MDWine (Sep 15, 2005)

stunning!
Nicely done!


----------



## Old Griz (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />
> _<u><b>It is easy to make, just a 32 piece segmented ring with black veneer between pairs of segments.</b></u> That is where the 16 clamps were used. Seems the tips of the segments were so thin that the moisture in the glue caused them to curl out. So I put a clamp on each tip. Once the ring is dry I drilled the center out and turned a piece of ebony to fit the hole. Cut the blank from the ring and that is it. They are tuff to turn though because of the grain orientation. They tend to want to chip out REALLY bad. In fact part of this was turned using a die grinder with 80 grit sand paper[]_



YEAH RIGHT.... EASY FOR YOU... DIFFICULT FOR ME...[][]
I really can't see myself doing this with a $99 Skil table top saw, or my scroll saw.  Not only that, but I don't have anywhere near that many clamps.. []


----------



## KKingery (Sep 15, 2005)

wow....I agree. Trash the bottom, but the upper barrel is fantastic!


----------



## RPM (Sep 15, 2005)

While I agree with all that the upper barrel is an eye popper.  That is a nice piece of wood in the lower as well.

Nice!
Richard


----------



## jvsank (Sep 16, 2005)

Great job on the pen


----------



## atvrules1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Great work Jim.  You have absolutely raised a challenge among those who laminate.  Can't wait to see the pens that come out of this one.  Sweet work.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Sep 17, 2005)

Very sharp Jim, nice work!!![]


----------



## BigRob777 (Sep 17, 2005)

WOW!
That is amazing work.  I am wondering if the black in the kit would make a black lower barrel too much black.  I am new to this, but I can't help but think that Vick has a good idea with the spalted maple (blackline, not tri-color).  It would tie in the top end well.  A mixture of nature and craftsmanship of the highest caliber.
Call me crazy, but I kind of like it the way it is too.  Very expressive.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> <br />WOW!
> That is amazing work.  I am wondering if the black in the kit would make a black lower barrel too much black.  I am new to this, but I can't help but think that Vick has a good idea with the spalted maple (blackline, not tri-color).  It would tie in the top end well.  A mixture of nature and craftsmanship of the highest caliber.
> Call me crazy, but I kind of like it the way it is too.  Very expressive.


Maybe with all of those blanks you are sending me I'll find something to work[]


----------

